# Installer Windows 8 via lecteur DVD externe



## Cocopop (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais installer une version de Windows 8 sur mon MBA 2014 pour des raisons de programmes pro n'existant pas en version Mac.

J'aimerai le faire via Bootcamp pour avoir une partition Windows et une partition Yosemite. J'ai regardé plusieurs tutorial sur Bootcamp mais aucun ne permet de m'aider... Car j'aimerai installer Windows 8 via le DVD officiel que j'ai acheté (version 64bits) et en passant par le lecteur CD/DVD externe d'Apple.

Cependant quand j'ouvre bootcamp et que je fais "suivant" il me dit "aucun périphérique USB connecté"... 

Pourriez vous me dire comment installer Windows 8 via bootcamp en utilisant le DVD officiel de Microsoft ?

Merci


----------



## Cocopop (3 Mai 2015)

Après de la persévérance j'ai enfin réussi à installer proprement Windows 8.1.

Par contre, je comprends pas pourquoi Windows me que la clé d'activation que j'utilise est déjà utilisé sur un autre PC...

Je comprends pas trop car Windows 8.1 je l'ai acheté et utilisé via Paralèlle au début puis là j'ai tout supprimer pour l'installer via Bootcamp...

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## bill_123 (6 Mars 2016)

Salut Cocopop
j'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook pro sous El capitan.
est ce que je peux savoir comment ta réussi a résoudre le problème de l'installation de windows avec un lecteur DVD externe.
Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2016)

Peut être del'info dans ce fil ?

J'en profite pour déménager le fil là ou il aurait dû être posté initialement; du coup, bill_123, peut être y trouveras tu de l'info…


----------

